# USB Harddrives for Tivo



## mrtivojim (Aug 22, 2006)

With only one USB port used for my ethernet adaptor, does Tivo or anyone else have plans to support external hard drives to allow for easy expansion of the storage capablities without having to save to a computer? This would be wonderful as people wouldn't have to open the boxes or worry about power supply problems if they want to upgrade. How about a USB DVD burner while you're at it. I would think these things would not require any major upgrades to the OS but I could be wrong.


----------

